# Bluetooth and CM4DX, dropped calls when volume changed



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Changing the bluetooth volume in-call (during a call) causes the call to drop. Any chance of a fix for this, or is this an AOSP issue?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

"Draexo said:


> Changing the bluetooth volume in-call (during a call) causes the call to drop. Any chance of a fix for this, or is this an AOSP issue?


Anyone??????


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't have that problem and use a bluetooth headset for all my calls. In fact I just changed volume using the buttons on the phone and the headset about an hour ago, my sister talks quiet...
It might be an issue with your headset or just a coincidence. Can you reproduce the problem with a different headset?

Sent from my DROIDX running CM7 nightly.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

"Shane269 said:


> I don't have that problem and use a bluetooth headset for all my calls. In fact I just changed volume using the buttons on the phone and the headset about an hour ago, my sister talks quiet...
> It might be an issue with your headset or just a coincidence. Can you reproduce the problem with a different headset?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX running CM7 nightly.


The device I'm testing this with is a jawbone. I have another device I can try it with. May I ask what model you use?


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a RF-Bthp02 by rocket fish.

Sent from my DROIDX running CM7 nightly.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

"Shane269 said:


> I have a RF-Bthp02 by rocket fish.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX running CM7 nightly.


Thanks. Not sure why one works and one doesn't. I'm on a current nighty


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

FWIW, works as of 9/1/11


----------

